# Last minute procedural question



## Machiavelli999 (Oct 28, 2010)

Last minute question on what we can or cannot bring into the exam.

Can I bring the NCEES Electrical Power Sample Exam?

Can I bring notes that are in a 3-ring binder?

Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

depends on the state, call your board or visit their website to be sure.

what help will a practice exam be during a test, other than pigeon holeing a problem?


----------



## LMAO (Oct 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> depends on the state, call your board or visit their website to be sure.
> what help will a practice exam be during a test, other than pigeon holeing a problem?


What the heck is "pigeon holeing"?!

And I am sure the requirements are the same for different states because requirements can be downloaded directly from NCEES website. I am also sure all books and notes allowed as long as there are no loose papers.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 28, 2010)

LMAO said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > depends on the state, call your board or visit their website to be sure.
> ...


nope.


----------



## LMAO (Oct 28, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> LMAO said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


I have read the NCEES requirement; there is no reference to individual state requirement; also, on my state board of engineers website, I see no link to exam requirements. All requirements are on NCEES site and are the same for everyone anywhere.


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am taking it in California. Here is what the requirements say.

"REFERENCE MATERIALS – There are two types of documents that apply: professionally, published reference materials that are bound by staples and reference materials that are manually or hand stapled. The published reference materials that are securely fastened in their covers by their staples are allowed. Manually or hand stapled documents and are NOT securely fastened in their covers are NOT allowed. “Post-Its” will be permitted as book tabs only (must be attached prior to entering the testing area). You are permitted to bring as many reference materials into the testing area as one trip will permit. Fire Codes require that all aisle ways be kept clear.

All reference materials (i.e. including all forms of notes) must be bound and remain bound during the exam. “Bound” refers to material permanently bound by stitching or glue and *materials fastened securely in its cover by fasteners which penetrate all papers (i.e., ring binders*, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, or screw posts). Published reference materials entitled, “120 Solved Surveying Problems” for the California Special Civil Engineers 10-10_PE_PS Examinee Instructions, 10/01/10 3

Examination (CSSP) and “Civil Surveying Samples Examinations” for the California Special Engineering Surveying Examination (CSSE2) will be allowed."

So from that it seems as if personal notes in a three-ring binder should be allowed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

LMAO said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO said:
> ...


again nope. NCEES is not the regulating body. Each state can add their own rules as to what is or is not allowed in the room. Most states tend to follow NCEES advise but are not required too.

Pigeon Holeing is basically trying to flip through say a practice exam searching for a problem that is almost identical to the one you encounter then just plug in the numbers from the new problem into the written out equations from a previously done problem instead of relying on your knowledge to solve the problem.


----------



## Wes (Oct 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Pigeon Holeing is basically trying to flip through say a practice exam searching for a problem that is almost identical to the one you encounter then just plug in the numbers from the new problem into the written out equations from a previously done problem instead of relying on your knowledge to solve the problem.


You say it like there's something wrong with that method 

Certainly it's better to know the material well enough to answer the question, but if you get desperate and have time the "pigeon holeling" method is better than a random guess!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wes said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pigeon Holeing is basically trying to flip through say a practice exam searching for a problem that is almost identical to the one you encounter then just plug in the numbers from the new problem into the written out equations from a previously done problem instead of relying on your knowledge to solve the problem.
> ...


Let's just say I got burned really bad by that type of problem solving in college (long story) and I have tried to encourge against using it ever since.


----------



## t5rrr (Oct 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


I am bringing the sample example with my own solutions for each questions, that way I am reminded of a method/technique of solving the type of problem presented. Not exactly pigeon hole-ing, makes a great reference if faced with a similar problem on the actual test and a race against time.

Good luck tomorrow to everyone!


----------



## speedyox (Oct 28, 2010)

LMAO said:


> All requirements are on NCEES site and are the same for everyone anywhere.


You sound very sure of yourself but that's just not correct.

NCEES sample exams are strictly forbidden in IL, as are other references focused on solving engineering problems, dictionaries, and anything not copyrighted and publisher-bound.

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf


----------

